# Cheap bastards



## Stewgera70 (May 13, 2019)

I've lost track of which a-hole it is Lyft or Uber? Taking somebody way across town for like 3.00 bucks? You cheap assholes!!!! You got half of the the cut, you should have gotten a 1/3. **** you

Piece of shit companies. Both of them. Only in it for themselves.

Lyft is so stingy they won't even send we a welcome package after they approved me to drive for them. By the way assholes, I've been driving for you for 2 weeks with a temp sticker on my car I had to have printed out at office depot. Who has a printer anymore? Not me.

I have to ask myself, who is stupider, me or them? The answer is Me. No question. I'm the dummy.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Stewgera70 said:


> I've lost track of which a-hole it is Lyft or Uber? Taking somebody way across town for like 3.00 bucks? You fn cheap assholes!!!! You got half of the the cut, you should have gotten a 1/3. @@@@ you
> 
> Piece of shit companies. Both of them. Only in it for themselves.
> 
> ...


It took you two whole weeks to figure out that U/L suck. ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Stewgera70 said:


> Piece of shit companies. Both of them. Only in it for themselves.


:laugh:


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Stewgera70 said:


> you should have gotten a 1/3. @@@@ you


Once upon a time it was 1/5


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

getme2srq said:


> Once upon a time it was 1/5


I use to believe in fairytales at one time.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> I use to believe in fairytales at one time.


That's right, when I started, it was 80/20.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> That's right, when I started, it was 80/20.


Don't worry, it will definitely be 80/20 again.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Don't worry, it will definitely be 80/20 again. :wink:


Silly to worry about things that will never happen or you have no control over.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Be happy you got anything.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Have you tried requesting a raise thru the app?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

It has never been 80/20 or 75/25. While I am still on the 80/20 plan Uber has always gotten more than 20% of what the PAX pays. Uber has always taken a booking fee which the driver gets none of. Over the years, Uber has raised what they charge the customer and has given NONE of this to the drivers. Today I still get 80% of the miles and minutes (which Uber has cut by about 70% since 2014) but Uber collects 50% or more of the fare that the pax actually paid.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> It took you two whole weeks to figure out that U/L suck. ?


Dude that's actually really fast for him to have perfectly figured out what the companies are about. Think about the oodles of drivers that never figure it out even after the companies bankrupt them! Think of all the ants happily taking every $3 ping...lol seriously this a very smart driver, we should keep him. He even realizes it's all his fault!

OP - you are not dumber than the companies. Trust me they are some of the biggest most incompetent morons in the history of time. The only reason they are able to do you like that is not because they developed some genius master plan and system but because they cheat and steal from everybody nonstop. It's hard to win against cheaters when you have to follow the rules.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Stewgera70 said:


> I've lost track of which a-hole it is Lyft or Uber? Taking somebody way across town for like 3.00 bucks? You fn cheap assholes!!!! You got half of the the cut, you should have gotten a 1/3. @@@@ you
> 
> Piece of shit companies. Both of them. Only in it for themselves.
> 
> ...


Much wiser than the average new guy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Stewgera70 said:


> I have to ask myself, who is stupider, me or them? The answer is Me. No question. I'm the dummy.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> Uh oh.... you're gonna get a warning for bad language.


or a badge


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Stewgera70 said:


> Both of them. Only in it for themselves.


Welcome to capitalism.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, a short mileage ride in a high traffic area is probably the worst combination you can get. Time is all but worthless so if you're sitting in traffic only going 4 miles or something you're going to get a whopping $3 - $4 even if it takes 20 minutes. This is why I avoid downtown during rush hour. It's nearly worthless. Lots of traffic and most rides are <3 miles.

The only exception is if it's surging. If it's $2 - $3 surge then it becomes a bit more worth it. I can put up with $6 - $7 for a 3 mile ride that takes 20 minutes.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Have you tried requesting a raise thru the app?


Are you trying out material for the LAFF FACTORY


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome to the brotherhood!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Stewgera70 said:


> I've lost track of which a-hole it is Lyft or Uber? Taking somebody way across town for like 3.00 bucks? You cheap assholes!!!! You got half of the the cut, you should have gotten a 1/3. @@@@ you
> 
> Piece of shit companies. Both of them. Only in it for themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Easiest raise every..drive more/ couch less


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> It has never been 80/20 or 75/25. While I am still on the 80/20 plan Uber has always gotten more than 20% of what the PAX pays. Uber has always taken a booking fee which the driver gets none of. Over the years, Uber has raised what they charge the customer and has given NONE of this to the drivers. Today I still get 80% of the miles and minutes (which Uber has cut by about 70% since 2014) but Uber collects 50% or more of the fare that the pax actually paid.


What's now called a "booking fee" was originally called a "safety fee", and it was created in April of 2014, two months before uber's massive rate cuts that overnight turned rideshare into a low-paying job.

Uber was successfully sued for breach of contract and had to pay millions of dollars for instituting the safety fee.

It's obvious that uber was planning on cutting fares and created the fee to shield themselves from some of the financial loss that would result from huge fare cuts.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> What's now called a "booking fee" was originally called a "safety fee", and it was created in April of 2014, two months before uber's massive rate cuts that overnight turned rideshare into a low-paying job.
> 
> Uber was successfully sued for breach of contract and had to pay millions of dollars for instituting the safety fee.
> 
> It's obvious that uber was planning on cutting fares and created the fee to shield themselves from some of the financial loss that would result from huge fare cuts.


Textbook Uber! Makin you pay extra for safety lmfao!!!

GLH dude told me the booking fee all goes to the government, mainly local. He's my top dude at that GLH too, always giving me the best support and tips so I'm highly inclined to believe him. Anybody else want to chime in? I'd love to see something in print about it...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Textbook Uber! Makin you pay extra for safety lmfao!!!
> 
> GLH dude told me the booking fee all goes to the government, mainly local. He's my top dude at that GLH too, always giving me the best support and tips so I'm highly inclined to believe him. Anybody else want to chime in? I'd love to see something in print about it...


Every cent of the booking fees go to Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Have you tried requesting a raise thru the app?


Or threatening them that you won't go online until you get a raise.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Stewgera70 said:


> I've lost track of which a-hole it is Lyft or Uber? Taking somebody way across town for like 3.00 bucks? You cheap assholes!!!! You got half of the the cut, you should have gotten a 1/3. @@@@ you
> 
> Piece of shit companies. Both of them. Only in it for themselves.
> 
> ...


you answered your own question......you is the answer. As for a welcome package......omfg are you kidding me?



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> It has never been 80/20 or 75/25. While I am still on the 80/20 plan Uber has always gotten more than 20% of what the PAX pays. Uber has always taken a booking fee which the driver gets none of. Over the years, Uber has raised what they charge the customer and has given NONE of this to the drivers. Today I still get 80% of the miles and minutes (which Uber has cut by about 70% since 2014) but Uber collects 50% or more of the fare that the pax actually paid.


maybe you should explain that the SEC when in their IPO prospectus they stated the take-rate was 21.7 lying to investors is not the same as lying to drivers and passengers albeit since they are used to lying to everyone I am sure they culturally just didn't understand they cannot lie in a prospectus or to investors. Time will tell as the courts, IRS, and other regulatory bodies become involved in the discussion and oversight of the fraudulent rideshare twins (Uber/Lyft)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Textbook Uber! Makin you pay extra for safety lmfao!!!
> 
> GLH dude told me the booking fee all goes to the government, mainly local. He's my top dude at that GLH too, always giving me the best support and tips so I'm highly inclined to believe him. Anybody else want to chime in? I'd love to see something in print about it...


Yea bribe money


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stewgera70 said:


> Who has a printer anymore? Not me.


I do. Two actually. ??‍♂


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> I do. Two actually. ??‍♂


Me too. B/W Multifunction laserjet for everyday copy/scan/printing, and a Color laserjet for occasional higher quality color printing.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Have you tried requesting a raise thru the app?


The Good Humor Man in the Twinke mobile is looking for you.


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

Now that the IRS is investigating Uber for potential tax fraud, an SEC inquiry can't be far away. That's the part I'd like to see, especially watching Drexel, underwriter of the IPO, start to backpedal. Potentially a great show, unless you're sitting on a pile of stock options. With luck the Department of Labor will jump in, too. Maybe Congress will investigate, if for no other reason than to get some free publicity. (It's always campaign time for someone on The Hill.) When that happens, the party's at my house! Talk about free entertainment!!.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The tax law is written so companies that have expensive accountants can know how to twist it and pretty much do whatever it takes to zero out their taxes , only the small guy hast to pay taxes . but if the hammer goes down on them I’d be down to go to a party at your house I’ll even bring the beer


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

You're right about those high dollar CPA's. Keep in mind, though, what they are doing is called "minimizing the tax liability". That means the company had taxable income.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

getme2srq said:


> Once upon a time it was 1/5


Yea lol I was cute when I was a baby. 
Now I look like jabba the hutt...


----------

